# Karpfen - aber kulinarisch



## Volker2809 (19. September 2006)

Der Karpfen ist ja bei vielen Anglern ein beliebter Zielfisch beim Angeln, bekannt für seine Stärke im Drill. Aber wenn es ums zubereiten geht, da verziehen doch einige Angler das Gesicht. Als Franke kann ich das überhaupt nicht verstehen, da der Karpfen in den Gaststätten unserer Region auf keiner Speisekarte fehlen darf. Traditionell gibt es bei uns den gebackenen Aischgründer Karpfen mit Kartoffelsalat und gemischtem Salat. In den Gaststätten werden diese nur in den Monaten mit "r" angeboten. Also von September bis April. In den Sommermonaten gibt es keine Karpfen zu bestellen. Den Hintergrund kann ich nicht sagen, vielleicht liegt es ja am Geschmack des Fleisches, der in den Sommermonaten nachlässt. 
Das beste am Karpfen sind die Flossen und das Bäckchen (also das Fleisch unterhalb des Auges). 

Ein gebackener Aischgründer Karpfen


http://img165.*ih.us/img165/2824/dsc01511kv8.jpg

Ich wollte aber Euch auch mal die kulinarischen Möglichkeiten des Karpfens aufzeigen. Die Ideen dazu hatte ich nicht selbst, sondern einige Köche aus der Region, die bei den Höchstädter Karpfentagen ihre Kreationen zum Thema "Karpfen" den Besuchern servierten. Hier nun die Karpfenspezialitäten als Vorspeisenteller:

- Strudel von Räucherkarpfen
- Karpfensalat in pikanter Tomatensauce
- Karpfensäckchen 
- Kaltgeräucherter Karpfen
- Steigerwälder Karpfenfilet
- Karpfencreme
- Karpfenröllchen

http://img134.*ih.us/img134/6285/dsc01477gt1.jpg

Als Hauptgerichte wurden folgende Leckereien angeboten:

Wirsing-Karpfen-Roulade in roter Pfeffersauce 
dazu Gurken in Dillrahm
Karpfen-Kartoffel-Gratin
und eine gebackene Schwanzflosse 

http://img227.*ih.us/img227/6645/dsc01484uq4.jpg


Karpfenfilet mit Frischkäsefüllung in bunter Pfefferrahmsauce an
grünen Bandnudeln

http://img201.*ih.us/img201/566/dsc01487yo0.jpg


Karpfengulasch mit Paprikawürfel, Shii-Take-Pilzen und Sepia-Nudeln

http://img145.*ih.us/img145/9246/dsc01491kt4.jpg


Karpfenpaella

http://img226.*ih.us/img226/1371/dsc01488dc1.jpg

Karpfenbällchen im Sesammantel auf buntem Kartoffelsalat
Karpfenspieße Asiatische Art in Ingwer-Curry-Sahne mit buntem Salatcocktail

http://img226.*ih.us/img226/5763/dsc01489vz1.jpg



Guten Appetit!! |wavey:


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (19. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfen - aber kulinarisch*

Das sieht ja sehr gut aus, Volker...da geh ich doch gleich mal Mittagessen!


----------



## Kurzer (19. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfen - aber kulinarisch*

Da läuft einem das Wasser im Mund zusammen! Klasse Thread von Dir!

...und ich bekomme hier jeden Tag Pizza und Pasta :-(


----------



## Carpguru (19. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfen - aber kulinarisch*

@Volker

sieht jut aus, abba ich komme da trotzdem nicht ran! #d 
Karpfen angeln sehr gern, aber Essen nein!


----------



## Heilbutt (19. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfen - aber kulinarisch*

Klasse Idee Volker!!!

Hab mir gerade die Karpfenpaella mal ausgedruckt.

...schmeckt doch etwas trocken|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 


Gruß

Holger


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfen - aber kulinarisch*

Der gebackene Aischgründer könnte mir gefallen. #h


----------



## Ossipeter (19. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfen - aber kulinarisch*

@Holger
Du sollst ja auch nicht das Druckergebnis essen 
Nimm halt einen Schluck trockenen Franken dazu. Dann rutscht es besser.


----------



## laci (19. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfen - aber kulinarisch*

Hallo!!
Ich komme aus Ungarn und dachte,kenne die Beste Karpfenrezepte.Aber was Du hier vorgestellt hast,ist einfach Phänomenal!!!!!!!!! alles ist gespeichert und ich probiere einfach alle aus.
Gruß Laci


----------



## chippog (21. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfen - aber kulinarisch*

endlich hat jemand mal das thema karpfenrezepte beim schopf gepackt und gleich erschöpfend zuendegeführt! da ich selber fast völlig unbeleckt bin (bis auf die zubereitung eines schwarz gefangenen karpfen, was zum glück mindestens drei mal verjährt sein sollte, und das filetieren eines karpfens für einen freund, auch damals, habe ich null erfahrung) nehme ich dieses thema sehr dankbar zur kenntnis! also kullinarische karpfenfreunde, drauflosgeschwelgt! danke volker achtundzwanzignullneun!!! grüsse und skitfiske von einem der direkt am meer haust und allen die weiter weg wohnen eine deftige alternative wünscht! chipps


----------



## schadstoff (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen - aber kulinarisch*

Und wie bekommt man diesen etwas sehr merkwürdigen Teichgeschmack oder wie auch immer weg.
Ich mein mich stört er nicht aber meine Freundinn will deswegen nur noch Raubfisch essen und ich bin leidenschaftlicher Karpfenangler ^^ 

lg


----------



## Fischpaule (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen - aber kulinarisch*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Und wie bekommt man diesen etwas sehr merkwürdigen Teichgeschmack oder wie auch immer weg.
> Ich mein mich stört er nicht aber meine Freundinn will deswegen nur noch Raubfisch essen und ich bin leidenschaftlicher Karpfenangler ^^
> 
> lg



Moin
Wie Volker schon schrieb, einfach in den Monaten mit "r" essen, oder den Karpfen mehrere Tage lebend in frischem Wasser ohne Futter ausnüchtern lassen...

#h


----------

